# Is this enough light?



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm looking to setup a new emmersed setup in a 20 long and was wondering if using some 13 watt spiral flourescants would be enough light. How many would I need?


----------



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

If I were to use t8s how many would I need.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

For emersed, the overall idea is the more the better. However, for a 20L, I'd say use 3 if you want to grow low-light plants, or 4-5 if you've got needier stuff.

As for the t8s... I'd pretty much just cover the whole top of the tank with bulbs LOL


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I second Amanda's advice. 

Be sure you use reflectors on the bulbs or they won't do much.


----------



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm leaning towards the finnex planted+, I found one for a good deal near me. That should be enough light right?


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I just got a planted+ and my submerged wisteria and compacta (~15 inches water and a few inches of air under the light) are finally perking up. I do notice the light is a narrow beam (LED's are more directional than the bulbs) so you might need 2 to cover the tank/tub. I would try the one and see how it does if you want to go the planted+ rout. It should do better than an immersed setup since light transmits better through air than water, reflectors of some sort around it will help also because there is some light that spread out to the sides of the fixture, in my case anyway. I would like to see pictures when you have it all set up. 

Good luck

pandragon


----------



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. For a while I ran an emmersed 20 long of a finnex ray 2 and everything grew fast and healthy but never flowered. Eventually I had to claim that light for my actual planted aquarium. 

Hopefully I will get my new emmersed setup going once I get my plants in my aquarium growing better. If/when I do I'll be sure to share pics


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I heard plants use different spectrums of light for stem/leaf growth and flowering/fruiting. I can't remember which is for what kind of growth though in most hydroponics set ups I see a combination of magenta, blue, sometimes red or orange and some bright white thrown in for balance. Maybe the reason your plants didnt flower was from lack of the right kind of light? I am sure there are a few light experts (or at least people who know a lot more than I do) on here who can chime in on that. 

I have been running my planted+ 12-14 hours a day with the white/red and blue lights and the rest of the time (at night) with only blue and everything seems to be growing well so far. It has only been about 23-24 hours and I can see the growth.  

God luck

pandragon


----------

